# Breeding Amano's



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been reading this article and think I will give it a go, since Amano's are the only shrimp I have any luck in keeping.

_Has anyone else here tried this?... Was it successful/a failure?_

I have a spare 5G tank I think I will use... Any suggestions on what the setup should consist of: equipment, plants, substrate (if any) etc.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess I will be the first to try this... Wish me luck at least ray:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It is a long process...other people have tried it and have successfully done it.
Follow the article you have. Let us know your progress.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes yes yes....

Please keep us updated.

jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks guys... As soon as I get everthing needed together I will begin the process (soon hopefully).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have that same article printed out and have been wanting to try it. I completely missed when the female was at the ready stage with her eggs, so I got side tracked....
It will be interesting to see how it goes with yours. Keep us posted.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Read this:

http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?t=1350&start=0

He is also attempting to breed amanos after an unsucessful first attempt. Check the site out and do a search for amano shrimp to find lots of info.

I keep amanos myself but have never bred them.

Good luck.


----------

